# Emergency room consultations



## ulmer (Jun 30, 2011)

For Medicare billing, how is an emergency room consultation billed? Are those allowed or do you use a comparable new patient office visit code? Thank you!


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 30, 2011)

If you are requested by the ER physician to see a patient in the ER then you bill and ER level (99281-99285)  with ER as the POS


----------



## AMANDACPC (Jul 7, 2011)

CMS is not allowing that now I was just told.  suposively it started 01/01/2010 and i was never aware.  I'm confused


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 7, 2011)

No they are not allowing consults, that started 01/01/2011.  They do want you bill using the ER level codes 99281-99285.  It is in the revised CMS manual I can send you the copy if you need it but it is a hugh bulliten or I can cut and paste the section on emergency room visits if you would rather.  Just let me know.


----------



## DeeCPC (Jul 7, 2011)

Debra is right.  If in the ER code a consult with ER codes.  If the consulting provider admits the patient to the hospital then the consulting physician codes an H&P.

Here is a link:  observation and ED info starts on page 4
http://www.cms.gov/MLNMattersArticles/downloads/MM6740.pdf


----------

